# Short water bottle for teeny road bike frame?



## wils70 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi,

I have a really small 43cm 650c road bike and a regular sized water bottle is a tight squeeze - does anybody have any recommendations for a shorter bottle?

Thanks!


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

You mean shorter than a 20oz. bottle? Can't help you there... However, I've heard really good things about these side-loading cages- they might help.


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

Your other choices are a handlebar mounted cage, saddle mounted cage (like time trial bikes) or a Camelbak or the like.


----------



## TiCruiser (Feb 21, 2009)

You can also try a sideways accessible cage such as:

http://bontrager.com/model/05512


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

TiCruiser said:


> You can also try a sideways accessible cage such as:
> 
> http://bontrager.com/model/05512


I have the same frame. Use this cage and a regular water bottle will fit just fine.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

carbon fiber sideloader. they sell them for $12-13ea/ on ebay. or $24 for a pair on ebay.


----------

